# Any handy men in Crestview?



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone a handy man or can do a few repairs for me in crestview. Painting, hole in the wall filled and a light fixture replaced.. Let me know if you or anyone you know does this type stuff.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

you can do all that yourself. They make hole patches you can buy at lowes/home depo that just stick on the wall than just get some mud and smooth it out on top and sand smooth when it dries. Painting just roll out what you can and fill in the rest with a brush and a light fixture is just connecting a few wires and screwing it in. 


But I need a handyman in crestview too to work on some of my rentals so let me know if you find one, none of my contractors in fort walton will go out there.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

*Handyman*



bigrick said:


> you can do all that yourself. They make hole patches you can buy at lowes/home depo that just stick on the wall than just get some mud and smooth it out on top and sand smooth when it dries. Painting just roll out what you can and fill in the rest with a brush and a light fixture is just connecting a few wires and screwing it in.
> 
> 
> But I need a handyman in crestview too to work on some of my rentals so let me know if you find one, none of my contractors in fort walton will go out there.


Rick, I have a handyman/remodeling business here in Destin. I plan on going to Crestview to look at that job for Tyler and if you would like while im up in the area I could look at some of the work you need done on your rentals while I'm there. Give me a call if you're interested.
Thanks 
Bryan Foster
Foster Thompson Construction LLC
(850)502-9204


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm looking for someone that lives in Crestview that can do minor stuff quickly. Driving to Crestview to change a flapper in a toilet isn't very economical. I'm in property management and a lot of my contractors won't go up there and the ones that do charge for it. However, we manage over 2000 properties from gulf breeze to 30-A so there's always work to be done. I'll give you a call when things get busy again....


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I understand completely Rick. If you have any of your owners that are interested in having some remodeling work done before season starts, please keep me in mind. Thanks again!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Bryan the customer was satisfied and so are we..Will definatly give you a call if something else comes up.


----------

